# Western Basin Sportfishing Association Tournament



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

2004 Western Basin Sportfishing Assoc. Walleye Tournament 

June 19th Black River Launch Lorain OH 7:30 AM (14th Street on the WEST side of the River - not hotwaters.)

(Blow date June 20th) 

Registration will be open on Friday June 18th from 5 to 7 PM and on Saturday June 19th from 5:30 to 7 AM. All boats must be registered and inspected Saturday morning by 7 AM to receive boat number. All registration and inspections will be done at the Black River Launch. The rules meeting will be via the radio at 7:20 AM with the take off immediately afterwards. 

Weigh in will be at 3:30 PM. There will be a check boat at the light house and all boats must be past the check in boat by 3:30 PM. Any boat that does not check in will not be eligible to weigh fish. 

Rules 

All boats must have all required USCG safety equipment including a VHF Radio. 

All boats must have liability insurance. 

Channel 80 will be the official tournament channel and will be used for takeoff and check in. 

Winners will be determined by WEIGHT of the 5 biggest walleye per team. 

Length of single largest walleye breaks all ties. 

Big fish winners by weight of single largest walleye. Only 1 fish per team eligible. 

Any legal means of fishing permitted. 

6 rod limit per team no matter number on team. If there are less then 3 members then state law of 2 rods per person. 

Only registered contestants are allowed to be on the boat and fish. 

There is no dead fish penalty. Fish do not need to be kept in a live well. 

Competitors must not come in contact with any other boat during tournament hours. 

Exception: If a competitors boat breaks down  another competitor MAY bring their fish to the weighin and assist with a tow. Any disabled boat must notify tournament officials by phone/radio 

Fish must not be combined between teams. 

All decisions of the tournament committee shall be final  cheating of any kind will not be tolerated. 

All teams receiving prizes must share explanations of techniques and locations (learning is a main goal of this club!) 

A great opportunity to come out and have a good time fishing Lake Erie and learn about the newly formed Western Basin Sportfishing Assoc. 

For more information or to request an entry form contact any of the tournament committee members: 

Steve Carlson [email protected] Phone 330 697-1499 

Matt Davis [email protected] Phone 419-834-3619 

Gary Zart [email protected] Phone 216-849-4954 

Dick Chicoine [email protected] Phone 419-679-0033 



· 80% pay back to 15% of the field 

· Big fish pay back is 100% 

· No limit on team size (6 rod limit) 

· Entry fee is $150 per team (launch fee included as the club will pay for this) 

· Big Fish pot is optional and is $25 per team 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

You can also contact me for information. This should be a good one as we already have a couple donors to sweeten the pot a little and what should be a near shore bite and experienced tourney anglers setting it up and running it.

Marc Hudson, President, WBSA


----------

